# Looking for a Class C w/diesel



## troutgirl (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a Class C motorhome and want a diesel, but they seem to be few a far between.  Why is that?  I have a Ford F350 w/Power Stroke and I think it is the greatest thing since the Chevy Big Block.  Diesel fuel is cheaper, mileage is better (than with my previous Ford 460) and power is much better than the 460 so why is a diesel so rare in the Class C's?  Can't imagine why anyone would want anything else.  If anybody can shed any light on this, please do.
Thanks!


----------



## Cliff (Jan 30, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

I don't know why you can't find them, but I can add one more reason for having one! Those 7.3L International Diesel motors are rock solid, they run damn near forever. We use them in our tow trucks, and have logged in consistent 300,000 miles one each of them. We also have a Cummins Turbo Diesel in our F800, that has over 300,000 miles on it too...

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## bikerb2 (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

I asked same question at dealerships thruout Houston about class a and class c rvs and was told that they where too noisy and ran too hot.  I really don't buy either of these two arguments.  Their is too much good insulation out now for that too be a major problem.  Does anyone really know??? one other thing i noticed is that the window sticker on all ford product power strokes says warrenty void if used in ambulance service.  It may be that ford and others won't warrenty the engine.-----glenn


----------



## phillyg (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

I'm not aware of any class C diesels being made.


----------



## tfbrown1270 (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

I believe its a matter of familiarity or lack of it with diesels...many people seem to like the idea but are intimidated by the thought of moving beyound their own experiance (gas motors)..I have an 87 Triple E 28" class C with 6.9 diesel. I tow a 94 Geo Tracker 4X4 and still manage 12 mpg at 100-110 kmph (65-70 mph)....the Ford E350 is a great chassis and the motor is unbeatable..The previous owner added a 3 1/2 stainless steel exhaust and K&N filter...have 172000 km (about 110000 miles) now and am still going strong......the extra expense of the diesel is easily justified if you have a "keeper"....


----------



## tfbrown1270 (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

hit the post it button too soon..

NO they don't run hotter and YES they are noisier...I for one LOVE the rumble of a diesel.....at steady throttle its no noisier than a gas motor but climbing a hill or acellerating there is no doubt you have a diesel....some love it some hate it....


----------



## Will Daniels (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

Last I knew,Shasta division of Coachmen offered the 7.3 ps as an option in some class C's,but it was about $5000 extra.Check it out.


----------



## troutgirl (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

I agree on all counts.  I think people who are unfamiliar are leery, but once you run one (especiallty a truck or MH) I can't imagine going back to gas. I, too, love the rumble and being able to acellerate on a hill.
Thanks for your input.  Now let's see if we can get Ford off their butts!


----------



## troutgirl (Jan 31, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

It's well worth the extra money.  I'll check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## mbgove (Feb 1, 2002)

Looking for a Class C w/diesel

Ford E450 and E350 Class C chassis are available with the 7.3 diesel but few manufactures put them in for 4 reasons:

1) most Class C's are near their chassis weight limits and the diesel weight something like 500 lbs more then the V10.
2) The V10 is so good.
3) The diesel is about a $4500 option which many Class C buyers have trouble justifing.
4) With diesel's you now have a generator issues....diesel generators are much more expensive and weight more.....propane generator use a lot of propane which is not as easily filled.

Four Winds lists diesel's as an option on all their models except their 31' models but gives little details, http://www.fourwinds-rv.com

FYI, if your looking at a new Class C, there is a bunch of stuff coming from Ford: 

*5 speed transmission*
Claimed better then the GM Allison !
http://www.bonforums.com/powertrain/trans_new5r110.htm

*E-550 chassis*
max GVWR up from 14,050 to 17,500 or 19,000
19.5 tires
up to a 233" wheelbase verses the longest E450 is 176"
http://media.ford.com/products/press_article_display.cfm?article_id=9501&vehicle_id=499&make_id=92

http://media.ford.com/products/press_article_display.cfm?article_id=9492&vehicle_id=499&make_id=92

*New Diesel*
over 200 lbs lighter
more HP and torque
6.0 vs 7.3 liters

http://www.bonforums.com/powertrain/engine_powerstroke60.htm

Mike
01 FourWinds Dutchmen 31Z
www.mn-rv.com


----------

